# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Fattura Elettronica: le nuove specifiche

## DrowningPool

Ennesima "complicazione affari semplici"... così magari uno sbaglia e... 
1) Io, professionista con regime di cassa, ad oggi ho operato in questo modo... emetto un avviso di parcella cartaceo (zero valore fiscale, perché appunto cartaceo) la cui funzione è soltanto quella di dire al cliente "pagami"... nel momento in cui il cliente mi paga (data di accredito del bonifico o data dell'assegno) il giorno stesso emetto la F.E. con la data del pagamento, inserendo in parcella il richiamo "rif. avviso di parcella bla bla bla" (coincidente con la causale del bonifico)... 
Operando in questo modo, dal prossimo 1 Gennaio, devo usare il codice *TD24* al posto di TD06 ? Oppure visto che comunque la emetto lo stesso giorno del pagamento va bene TD06 ? 
2) Alcune mie parcelle sono emesse in esenzione IVA in virtù di dichiarazione di intento. Sino ad oggi ho usato il codice N3 per il totale imponibile ed il codice N1 per i 2 euro di marca da bollo virtuale. 
A quanto ho capito questi codici, dal prossimo 1 Gennaio, devono diventare rispettivamente *N3.5* ed *N2.2* ? 
3) A volte capita che l'importo indicato nell'avviso di parcella mi venga pagato in più momenti. In quel caso devo comunque usare il codice *TD24* perché il codice *TD03* si applica solo alle fatture. Vero ? 
Grazie per l'aiuto.

----------


## Franco_Negro

Buongiorno,
In merito alla sua questione, in teoria i nuovi codici di tipo documento (da TD16 in poi) si possono già utilizzare dal 1 ottobre 2020.
Ma al di là di questo, esistono due tipologie di fatture differite: 
TD24 si applica per fatture differite collegate a beni e servizi per cui esistono DDT o documenti equipollenti (rif. art 21, 4° comma, lett. a, del DPR 633/72) da inviare allo SDI entro i primi 15 giorni del mese successivo. 
TD25 è anche Fattura differita in seguito a cessione di beni e servizi come intermediario (lett. b dello stesso art. DPR). 
Il suo caso, in effetti, si prefigura di piu' come Fattura differita a seguito di DDT (TD24), se il suo documento, che lei definisce "pagami", si puo' intendere come un documento DDT, ma in tal caso dovrebbe riportarlo in Fattura con una sua opportuna codifica. 
Il suggerimento piu' semplice, dato che il suo documento viene emesso senza attendere troppi giorni, di continuare a usare il TD06.
Ma la mia è ovviamente solo una interpretazione.

----------


## DrowningPool

> Il suggerimento piu' semplice, dato che il suo documento viene emesso senza attendere troppi giorni, di continuare a usare il TD06.

  Il software si comporta così. Anche il commercialista è di questo parere. 
Grazie

----------


## MarcoSat

Ho commesso un errore. Grazie, lo sistemo io.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Buongiorno,
> In merito alla sua questione, in teoria i nuovi codici di tipo documento (da TD16 in poi) si possono già utilizzare dal 1 ottobre 2020.
> Ma al di là di questo, esistono due tipologie di fatture differite: 
> TD24 si applica per fatture differite collegate a beni e servizi per cui esistono DDT o documenti equipollenti (rif. art 21, 4° comma, lett. a, del DPR 633/72) da inviare allo SDI entro i primi 15 giorni del mese successivo. 
> TD25 è anche Fattura differita in seguito a cessione di beni e servizi come intermediario (lett. b dello stesso art. DPR). 
> Il suo caso, in effetti, si prefigura di piu' come Fattura differita a seguito di DDT (TD24), se il suo documento, che lei definisce "pagami", si puo' intendere come un documento DDT, ma in tal caso dovrebbe riportarlo in Fattura con una sua opportuna codifica. 
> Il suggerimento piu' semplice, dato che il suo documento viene emesso senza attendere troppi giorni, di continuare a usare il TD06.
> Ma la mia è ovviamente solo una interpretazione.

  Il codice TD da utilizzare per la fatturazione differita da pro-forma è TD24 così come stabilito dall’art. 21, co. 4 let. a); mentre il TD25 va utilizzato nella fatturazione differita prevista dalla successiva lettera b) dello stesso articolo che tratta il caso della cessione di beni con consegna eseguita direttamente al cliente terzo dal fornitore dell’acquirente. Si tratta di vendita in triangolazione nel secondo caso.

----------

